# Is this grind OK?



## hoofmagnet (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi

I've not long had the Iberital MC2 grinder but I'm noticing, what I believe to be, imperfections in the grind. These can be seen in the pic and are very thin light brown flecks which break down if you rub them between your fingers. They do occur consistently. The supplier has said it looks normal but I don't know any different. Is this something I should be returning the machine for?

Many thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Photos don't really tell you a lot at that spec

weigh a dose

weight the output

time it

taste it

come back and let us know......


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It could be a bit of chaff, which is a waste product at roasting. You'd see it in the beans as small bits of thin light brown that is almost paper like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> It could be a bit of chaff, which is a waste product at roasting. You'd see it in the beans as small bits of thin light brown that is almost paper like.


Plus one on that ....


----------



## hoofmagnet (Feb 28, 2014)

That was it. I can see the same thing attached to some of the beans. Would this be true of all beans or just cheaper ones?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

it depends on the beans and roast profile, it's by no means just cheaper beans though.

A bit in your coffee isn't really a problem. Open the top of the bag and give it a good shake, the chaff will probably sink to the bottom. For the last 30g or so if there is loads of chaff you might want to pour the beans out and separate them, which is easier than it sounds.


----------

